# low sodium non prescription dry food?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I had a customer today looking for a low sodium food for her dog with heart issues that has better ingredients than prescription junk. It also has to be grain free and fish based due to dogs allergies. 
Most dry foods don't seem to list the % on the bag, the lowest I could find was California natural grain free salmon/pea which is .50% 

any other suggestions?


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

My suggestion is listen to the vet.


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

Canned food or raw diet can often be the lowest sodium inclusion if you do the homework.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

That's what I told her, but I think she wants to stick with dry.


----------



## Jace (Oct 3, 2012)

There is no standard for what is considered low, however Ohio State Vet University suggests anything less 100 mg/100 kcal. I have used the Now Senior, it has 92 mg/100 kcals, and you should be able to get numbers from other manufacturers.
Prescription diets are able to deviate from AAFCO requirements for sodium, by the use of feeding trials. Other foods can as well if they do trials... Raw or home cooked is also an option, but sodium is inherent in bone, so you might want to see if you can balance the diet properly without the use of bone. There are people who can do this.
She will also want to explore L Carnitine, Taurine and CoQ10


----------

